# Kayak Trip



## mbelperio (Apr 4, 2008)

Next week we are planning an overnighter on the Great Miami from Hamilton to the mouth of the Ohio river. Has anybody out there tried that? If so is 2 days on the river about right for that trip.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would think you want to watch the water lever and flow charts it could be up and fast after the forecasted rain, I know last weekend on the whitewater which was some what low and not flowing real fast, it took me 8 hrs to float 8 miles, but I fish any and every spot that looks fishy


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?03274000


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

two days??? lol....That looks more like about a four or five day trip... if you’re fishing from the kayak on the river ... you can expect to cover about 1 mile of river per hour...And Probably less than that , being that far south because the river is much larger


I checked it out on google maps...It looks like it’s got to be at least a 50mile trip...If you do absolutely nothing but paddle your ass off the whole time..12-14 hours each day... You could probably make it in 2 days

If you really want to plan a comfortable overnight trip on the river… You need to plan about an 8 to 10 mile trip... 5 miles each day ...That’s plenty of time to have a comfortable evening campsite and time to fish each day.


----------



## mbelperio (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm glad we did not attempt that trip. I got a Topo map and we plan on starting at Dravo Park and ending at Shawnee Lookout near the mouth for our overnighter. This is the second week the rain has killed our plans.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hey that sucks about the rain! but happy to hear that you are using the head on your shoulders to plan this trip safely...Hope you have a great time and be sure to post some fish porn pics afterwards!


----------



## mbelperio (Apr 4, 2008)

Where in Cleves would we take out?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL, I didn’t look at the date, and after reading the just first post……..I though those guys were HARDCORE!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

There is a small group that takes all winter


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Quote: Unsavory character from the Frogtown tavern, Rofl. Ive saw a fist fight in the parking lot one weekday in the middle of the afternoon, wth

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------

